# IO-Link Azyklischer Request



## Draco Malfoy (12 Oktober 2019)

Hallo liebe Gemeinde

Folgende Frage: Wo / in welchen Dokument ist der Aufbau von Datenstrukturen für azyklische Requests auf IO-Link Teilnehmer beschrieben bzw. wo kann ich das nachlesen ?

Speziell interessiert mich folgendes:

-1) Aufbau Request Header Struktur CALL / IOL / DATA
-2) Definition Zugriffsindex

Ich möchte detailliert nachlesen können, wie diese Datenstrukturen aussehen. Welche Anteile davon sind allgemein und System- / Herstellerunabhängig, welche Anteile sind durch den spezifischen verwendeten IO-Link Master (ET200SP,-Businseln, IFM-Businseln etc.) und welche Anteile schließlich durch das dran angeschlossene IO-Link Device definiert ?

Dank im Voraus


----------



## Hans-Ludwig (13 Oktober 2019)

Hallo Draco Malfoy,

Ich denke im Kapitel *IO Device Description findest Du was Du suchst.*


https://www.io-link.com/work/de/Download/Download.php?thisID=8

https://i-v-g.de/
Hans-Ludwig Göhringer


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (14 Oktober 2019)

Der Link läd von Herrn Göhringer zum Suchen ein:

Hier der Link zur Spezifikation:

https://www.io-link.com/share/Downloads/Spec-Interface/IOL-Interface-Spec_10002_V112_Jul13.pdf

Aber einfach ist das auch nicht.
Was interessiert Dich denn genau?


----------



## Draco Malfoy (14 Oktober 2019)

Das Dokument liegt mir vor. Es sind 300 Seiten, ich tue mich gerade schwer dabei, die nötigen Informationen zu extrahieren. In dem Siemens IO LINK CALL gibt es folgende Header Struktur:


```
read                    :   STRUCT     
        header                  :   STRUCT     
            CALL                    :   STRUCT     
                Extended_Function_Num   :   BYTE  := B#16#8;    // extended function number (fix coded 08h)
                Port                    :   BYTE;               // variable port (user interface) 0...255
                FI_Index                :   WORD  := W#16#FE4A; // FI index (fix coded 65098)
            END_STRUCT ;    
            IOL                     :   STRUCT     
                Control                 :   BYTE;   // RD_WR = 0 = read = Control:=0x03 / / RD_WR = 1 = write = Control:=0x02
                Index_HighByte          :   BYTE;   // index of data record 0â€¦32767 (high byte)
                Index_LowByte           :   BYTE;   // index of data record 0â€¦32767 (low byte)
                Subindex                :   BYTE;   // subindex for data record 0...255
            END_STRUCT ;    
        END_STRUCT ;    
        data                    :   ARRAY  [0..231] OF BYTE ;    
    END_STRUCT ;
```

Kann die mir einer mal erklären ?


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (14 Oktober 2019)

Was willst Du denn da erklärt haben?
Das ist ein Stück Software, mit der man auf einer Siemens Steuerung azyklische Parameter eines IO-Link Devices lesen bzw. Schreiben kann.


----------



## Draco Malfoy (14 Oktober 2019)

Mein Gott mein Gott...

Ich weiß nicht, warum wir bei eigentlich adäquater Fragestellung hier wieder in irgend einem Kindergarten gelandet sind. 



> Was willst Du denn da erklärt haben?



Wie bereits gesagt, Aufbau des Headers und des Requests. No more, no less.



> -1) Aufbau Request Header Struktur CALL / IOL / DATA
> -2) Definition Zugriffsindex
> 
> Ich möchte detailliert nachlesen können, wie diese Datenstrukturen  aussehen. Welche Anteile davon sind allgemein und System- /  Herstellerunabhängig, welche Anteile sind durch den spezifischen  verwendeten IO-Link Master (ET200SP,-Businseln, IFM-Businseln etc.) und  welche Anteile schließlich durch das dran angeschlossene IO-Link Device  definiert ?


----------



## olliew (14 Oktober 2019)

Die Struktur kommt aus das PROFIBUS/PROFINET IO-Link Integrationspapier: https://www.profibus.com/download/io-link-integration-for-profibus/

Der Inhalt/Aufbau hat nur eingeschränkt mit die reale IO-Link Kommunikation zu tun, sondern beschreibt lediglich wie ein PROFINET Controller ein PROFINET IO-Device (mit wo ein IO-Link Masterfunktion) mitteilt: hey ich möchte was tun mit eins der IO-Link Devices.
Da dies allerdings weder zu PROFINET noch zu IO-Link Basisfunktionalität gehört ist keineswegs sichergestellt ob im PROFINET IO-Device implementiert (Handbuch des Produkts nachschauen).


PS: aus der Anfangsfrage habe auch ich nicht verstanden was du jetzt genau wissen möchtest.  Erst mit den konkreten Kodeschnipsel wurde ein Schuh daraus.
PPS: wo PROFINET steht kann auch PROFIBUS hingeschrieben werden.


----------



## Draco Malfoy (2 November 2019)

... Danke.


----------

